

Guns: A Second (Amendment) Look  - riffraff
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/national/longterm/supcourt/stories/courtguns051095.htm

======
IanDrake
This "article" is complete crap. It assumes that you can somehow translate
"the right of the people" to "the right of the state". That is only possible
if words have no meaning.

The Constitution uses the phrase "right of the people" 3 times...

A1> ...or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the
Government for a redress of grievances.

A2> ...the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.

A4> The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and
effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures, shall not be violated...

Believing that they didn't actually mean "the people" in Amendment 2, but
meant it everywhere else, is convenient but not rational.

------
jmcguckin
This article is old. The supreme court bas since ruled in Heller that the 2nd
Amendment does in fact confer a right to own firearms.

